# Eurovision Song Contest - Parties/communal watching?



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Same question as last year - does anybody know of pubs/bars/clubs throwing ESC parties on Saturday?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

I doubt it!
Were there any last year?


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> I doubt it!
> Were there any last year?


Couldn't find any, ended up watching the live stream.

Will write to McGettigan's and see what they think - not too late to organise a party.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Couldn't find any, ended up watching the live stream.
> 
> Will write to McGettigan's and see what they think - not too late to organise a party.


I can imagine the scenes in the Mcgettigan's office when they receive that one....


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I can imagine the scenes in the Mcgettigan's office when they receive that one....


A few extra people staying past 11pm on a Saturday - I bet they'd welcome that.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> A few extra people staying past 11pm on a Saturday - I bet they'd welcome that.


Apart from yourself, does any watch Eurovision?


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Reddiva said:


> Apart from yourself, does any watch Eurovision?


204m people saw the 2016 edition, so, yeah, I am sure there are quite a few in Dubai who watch it.

But it's ok, if my country had an average finishing position of 22 over the last 5 years and hadn't won it in 20 years, I'd be salty too  Enjoy being eligible to participate as long as you can!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> 204m people saw the 2016 edition, so, yeah, I am sure there are quite a few in Dubai who watch it.
> 
> But it's ok, if my country had an average finishing position of 22 over the last 5 years and hadn't won it in 20 years, I'd be salty too  Enjoy being eligible to participate as long as you can!


As a founding nation of Eurovision - the UK will sadly always qualify to take part in what has turned into a farcical, political voting, monstrosity of a "singing" competition!


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> As a founding nation of Eurovision - the UK will sadly always qualify to take part in what has turned into a farcical, political voting, monstrosity of a "singing" competition!


Are you sure? Given how Britain's leadership insists on a 'hard' Brexit even if it'll cost the country dearly I am not sure they'll stop at Eurovision! And then there's always Juncker and Verhofstadt who could make a few calls...

I comprehensively debunked the myth of 'political voting' in the new voting system that involves juries in last year's thread.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Are you sure? Given how Britain's leadership insists on a 'hard' Brexit even if it'll cost the country dearly I am not sure they'll stop at Eurovision! And then there's always Juncker and Verhofstadt who could make a few calls...
> 
> I comprehensively debunked the myth of 'political voting' in the new voting system that involves juries in last year's thread.


Yes - I am sure.
Here are the details from the Wikipedia article on the competition:-

Since 2000, France, Germany, Spain and United Kingdom have automatically qualified for the final, regardless of their positions on the scoreboard in previous contests, as they are the four biggest financial contributors to the EBU.[53] These countries became known as the "Big Four". On 31 December 2010, it was announced that Italy would compete in the Eurovision Song Contest after a fourteen-year absence and that it would also automatically qualify for the final, joining the other four qualifiers to become the "Big Five", considered by some to be a controversial decision.[90] Germany became the first and, as of 2016, the only "Big Five" country to win the contest since the rule was made in 2000, when Lena Meyer-Landrut won the 2010 Contest. Turkey withdrew from the 2013 Contest with the status of the "Big Five" being one of the reasons cited.[91] They also did not participate in the following 3 years' of contests (2014–16) for similar reasons, as well as stating their opposition to the 50/50 jury and televoting system that began being applied in the final of the 2009 Contest.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurovision_Song_Contest


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - I am sure.
> Here are the details from the Wikipedia article on the competition:-
> 
> Since 2000, France, Germany, Spain and United Kingdom have automatically qualified for the final, regardless of their positions on the scoreboard in previous contests, as they are the four biggest financial contributors to the EBU.[53] These countries became known as the "Big Four". On 31 December 2010, it was announced that Italy would compete in the Eurovision Song Contest after a fourteen-year absence and that it would also automatically qualify for the final, joining the other four qualifiers to become the "Big Five", considered by some to be a controversial decision.[90] Germany became the first and, as of 2016, the only "Big Five" country to win the contest since the rule was made in 2000, when Lena Meyer-Landrut won the 2010 Contest. Turkey withdrew from the 2013 Contest with the status of the "Big Five" being one of the reasons cited.[91] They also did not participate in the following 3 years' of contests (2014–16) for similar reasons, as well as stating their opposition to the 50/50 jury and televoting system that began being applied in the final of the 2009 Contest.
> ...


Yeah, that is all common knowledge. So what? If you're daft enough to leave the EU, you're likely daft enough to leave the EBU as well. Money isn't the issue, Germany's economy is doing well, we can easily cover your share


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Yeah, that is all common knowledge. So what? If you're daft enough to leave the EU, you're likely daft enough to leave the EBU as well. Money isn't the issue, Germany's economy is doing well, we can easily cover your share


I hope so, and enjoy your German selection in a couple of years of a gang rape in Cologne on New years day song celebration.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I hope so, and enjoy your German selection in a couple of years of a gang rape in Cologne on New years day song celebration.


Ah, ever the uneducated nationalist. Educate yourself on what really happened that night. And then bow your head in shame for not taking in over a million people fleeing from war and terror. THAT is why you're the laughing stock of Europe.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Ah, ever the uneducated nationalist. Educate yourself on what really happened that night. And then bow your head in shame for not taking in over a million people fleeing from war and terror. THAT is why you're the laughing stock of Europe.


I lived in germany, for 2 years, just a couple of years back, you can't be a normal german, all the ones i met hated what merkel did, and is doing.

Anyway, enjoy your Song Contest, except it's not a contest, the winners will be the country that pays the most. Much like the world cup.

I could add, who won the war anyway, but I won't.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I lived in germany, for 2 years, just a couple of years back, you can't be a normal german, all the ones i met hated what merkel did, and is doing.


Not surprised, uneducated nationalists tend to stay within their circles. For the real picture, may I direct you towards the polls for our upcoming election? Merkel to be re-elected, nationalists polling in single digits and politically isolated.



The Rascal said:


> Anyway, enjoy your Song Contest, except it's not a contest, the winners will be the country that pays the most. Much like the world cup.


Haha, sure. Don't forget to wear the tin hat at all times!



The Rascal said:


> I could add, who won the war anyway, but I won't.


Good. Because that would be hilarious, now that Germany dominates you lot economically and politically.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I can imagine the scenes in the Mcgettigan's office when they receive that one....


This just in from the McGettigan's office.....


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> 204m people saw the 2016 edition, so, yeah, I am sure there are quite a few in Dubai who watch it.
> 
> But it's ok, if my country had an average finishing position of 22 over the last 5 years and hadn't won it in 20 years, I'd be salty too  Enjoy being eligible to participate as long as you can!


Salty? I couldn't give a flying fig and would rather watch paint dry 
I imagine most of the UK would be happy weren't in it. Awful programme


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

I used to love watching it, but only for Terry Wogan (RIP) and Graham Norton's commentary. That's worth the three hours of warbling.

The Irish love it, obviously.....


----------



## Kiwi84 (May 10, 2017)

Hi there! Is there any news on this? I am relocating from Dublin to Dubai tonight and have been looking for a place to watch Eurovision in Dubai on Thursday but especially on Saturday, no luck at all so far. Can't imagine there is absolutely no where that would show it. 
?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Ah, ever the uneducated nationalist. Educate yourself on what really happened that night. And then bow your head in shame for not taking in over a million people fleeing from war and terror. THAT is why you're the laughing stock of Europe.


So - did you finally get to watch Eurovision and see Germany come nearly last with just 6 points?
Did you also see Great Britain get their best place and score for years - despite them being so hated in Europe for daring to vote for Brexit and challenge the might and power of the EU?


----------

